# CAF SoCal Wing, Camarillo



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2009)

I talk about this museum a lot, obviously. Here are a couple of shots that I was asked to do over the weekend. I love the fact that I could have the aircraft put where they needed to be for the shot. I was up on a 15 foot metal crew stair for some of these. The stairs felt good and sturdy at the bottom, but felt pretty wobbly at the top. A bit unnerving, but I got used to it.


----------



## rochie (Mar 2, 2009)

great pictures as always Eric, is the zero painted in the colours of Saburo Sakai 

i'm asking as i'm planning to do a model of sakai's zero for the PTO group build !

if so do you have more details of what mk of A6m etc and any more pics of that particular aircraft for reference please


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Rochie. The Sakai Zero, from everything I have read and seen was gray with a blue diagonal stripe.

www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org - Imperial Japanese Aviation Resource Center - SABURO SAKAI

I can get more details of the wing fold, gear areas and the like next time I am out that way if it will help.


----------



## rochie (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks Eric,
i've just recieved a die cast metal zero painted very like the one in your picture and the booklet that came with it suggested it was sakai's

dont worry about pictures of wing folds etc i'm not that good with models yet strictly out of the box for now, but thanks for the offer any way


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent stuff Eric! Looking forward to seeing some more in the near future.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 1, 2009)

Crickey mate, that looks a right little treasure trove of aviation stuff...just the sort of place to 'lose' a day in and around. Thanks for posting the shots.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep Gary, I have lost many a day down there just hanging out, taking photos and chatting with the guys. If you ever get out that way, let me know. I can show you around.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweet pics... oh how I would love to fly a Zero...


----------



## Geedee (Apr 1, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Yep Gary, I have lost many a day down there just hanging out, taking photos and chatting with the guys. If you ever get out that way, let me know. I can show you around.



Wow, thanks for that. Working on the assumption that I'm getting out to the States next year for some airshows and whathaveyou...I'll get the beers in and thats a date !


----------



## evangilder (Apr 1, 2009)

It's only a few miles from NAS Point Mugu, which makes for some fun spotting, depending on the day.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2009)

Great stuff as always Eric.... What are they planning on doing with the shots???


----------



## evangilder (Apr 1, 2009)

They are going into the new museum brochure and the first shot in the thread is going on the cover of a book that I will be able to reveal very soon. It should be out in May.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, the book has been published. I'm on the back cover, and they misspelled my name  Oh well. Still a neat book. You can zoom in on the front and back covers at the bottom of the page.

aircraftmuseums Home Page


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2009)

What's the English rule .... I before L, except after C .... or something like that !!

You're right Eric, still a neat book....

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 7, 2009)

You might mention it to them and see if they can fix it for subsequent runs of the book.
It looks like a good book.

Wheels


----------

